# Christine Anu



## ASHLEE JAMES

Christine Anu (born 1970) is an Australian pop singer from Cairns, Queensland. She is of Torres Strait Islander descent.Descended from the indigenous inhabitants of Saibai Island and Mabuiag Island, Anu began performing as a dancer. She then began singing backup vocals for The Rainmakers, which included Neil Murray of the Warumpi Band. Mabuiang Island is an Island on which Torres Straight Islanders live. ... The Rainmakers refers to either of 2 late 20thCentury music groups:She began recording in 1993 with "Last Train", dance remake of a Paul Kelly song. The follow-up, "Monkey and the Turtle", was based on a traditional story. After "My Island Home", she released her first album, Stylin' Up which garnered some mainstream success, especially the dance single "Party", and also gained her a position as a spokeswoman for Aborigines.
---------------------------------
ASHLEE JAMES


----------

